# Watchdogs



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am thinking about ordering watchdogs on xbox one,
What is peoples opinion on this game,
There has been very little gameplay footage and it's not that long till release,
When I do order it is there any of you guys in here be picking it up and would like to hook up and play,
My gamertag on xbox one is :
x L i a m 8 9 x
:thumb:


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Its getting very mixed pre-release reviews, to the point that I will be holding off on the preorder to see how things look.

I cant afford to make mistakes with Xbox One games at the prices they are.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm Getting it on XB1 mainly because i know more people with the XB1 over the ps4 and i prefer Xbox live over PSN. feel free to add me anyone my GT is UntrainedN00b01


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

So who has got it and what do you think of it ?


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

got it on xbox 360 only played for about 2 hours doing bit's of everything. looks and plays great. trying it on a PS4 at the weekend at a friends


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I got the Dedsec Edition on xbox one and was really enjoying it. Then had to go offline and when I came back couldn't log in. Ubisoft need slapped for launching a game on 5 platforms and not having the systems in place to cope with the demand


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I've only had chance to play it for around half hour, 
But it seems great so far,
I can say much really as I haven't played it that much yet


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

im thinking on getting it on 360 looks good what i have seen of it.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

good game got it to day enjoying it plenty to do


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

After playing for a few hours this game is great,
There's loads to do and find,
I've just hacked all of the ctos towers and mainframe buildings,
Still plenty to do and keep occupied


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have spent most of my time hacking people n stealing their cash


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The PC version is by all accounts, a messy badly optimised pig.
As with most things, PC gamers get ****ty console ports that look and play like rubbish.
Still, I suppose given a year someone somewhere will have modded it to look and play like it should.
Bit like Skyrim then, jesus what a hideous heap the vanilla version is


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Finished the campaign this morning,
I have to say it was great,
I will crack on with a few of the side missions today then will be taking it to cex tomorrow and get £32 back for it,
Then I will move onto wolfenstein,
And give that a bash,
Pointless really holding onto watchdogs after the campaign is complete as the online really doesn't interest me that much.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

can you stop the hacking online or not?


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

polac5397 said:


> can you stop the hacking online or not?


Yeah you can turn online hacking off from the settings in the pause menu,
Don't remember which one it is but I've seen it


----------

